# New Holland tl100a loaders?



## landondavenport04 (10 mo ago)

I'm thinking about getting a tl100a from a shop in my town but I only want it if I could get a loader for it. I'm not sure what loaders work well with it or if it has any problems when it has a loader on it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I've seen these on Tractorhouse with a New Holland 52L Front end loader, and also a Quickie Q31 unit.
The big question would be are there any out there to be had, and what would it cost to have it installed. Check out Tractorhouse.com to get a feel for what this tractor is selling for, with and without a FEL.


----------

